# 2004 SE-R tail lights



## Haze (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a 2004 SE-R and my tail lights are all red. I've seen other 2004 SE-R's with different tail lights (white horizontal strip). Did Nissan change the tail lights half way through the year? or are these after-market lights? Can anyone recommend any tail light replacements for the SE-R? I really hate the all red ones.

Thanks


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Haze said:


> Did Nissan change the tail lights half way through the year? or are these after-market lights?
> Thanks


maybe...

or maybe you're lookin at the 03' and below tails?
2003















2004
















you're the 1st that ive seen say the new 04 tails arent good .. i thought it was an improvement?

??


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

That's one of the only reasons I didn't get a Sentra. The tail lights looked too conservative. The new ones look a lot better.


----------



## ZspecV (Mar 15, 2004)

*My 03 for your 04 taillight trade?*



Haze said:


> I have a 2004 SE-R and my tail lights are all red. I've seen other 2004 SE-R's with different tail lights (white horizontal strip). Did Nissan change the tail lights half way through the year? or are these after-market lights? Can anyone recommend any tail light replacements for the SE-R? I really hate the all red ones.
> 
> Thanks


Hey, if you don't like your taillights, we can trade. I have the 03?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Seriously, the 04 Taillights are a HUGE improvement from the 03


----------



## Haze (Apr 1, 2004)

*SE-R Tail Lights*

Ah... I didn't realize the SE-R came out in 2003 (sorry, still a newb). I don't really like the 2003 lights either.
My reasons for not liking the 2004 lights are actually safety related. It's really hard to see the turn signal during the day. Even when I cut people off, I am nice enough to put my signal on. =)

Anyone know of a site that sells a clear version?

Thanks again


----------

